# Own The Conjuring 2 on Blu-ray or DVD on September 13 or Own It Early on Digital HD on August 30!



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> “'The Conjuring 2' is so good, it's scary”
> 
> —Edward Douglas, New York Daily News
> 
> ...


----------

